# Another question - sores on nose!



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

That Looks very very similar to my Suzee's Staph infection. I would ask the vet asap and see about treatment...It may not be but Suzee's mouth got it on her lips and chin...it started out like that then it became more of ance looking....Hopefully others give advice but thats what it looks like to me


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no! Poor baby. I sure hope it isn't. Should we take a trip to the emergency vet (mine is closed until Monday)? Is it like human staph infections that spread extremely quickly?

We've had him since Tuesday and it doesn't look like it has changed at all.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMO it can wait until your scheduled vet visit .... no swelling, no bright red tissue, no pus, no degradation of the surrounding skin...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I might suspect mange but it's probably been treated and no longer a risk - but the bare spots are still there. If he's not scratching or rubbing at it I'd let it go for a bit to see if the hair grows back on it's own. If it spreads I'd hop over to the Vet.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! We are taking him in on Monday to get a full check up as we just got him so I'll have the vet take a look.

Thanks again.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd have it looked at during your regular visit, I would not think an emergency visit is required as they are not open sores and nothing looks infected.

Shadow gets goofy things on his nose from time to time, but they clear up on their own.

As long as your pup is comfortable you should be fine waiting.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd update on what the vet said today. He thought it looked like some type of old chemical burn that is still healing. He said to just leave it for now, but if it became irritated or inflamed in any way, to call him and he would prescribe some balm for it.

Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think with your good care and food that area will probably heal and return to natural color and eventually grow a little fuzz back on it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wouldn't hurt to put a little neosporin on it.... might not last long if he can reach it with his tongue, but if you rub it in pretty good he could benefit from it. UNTIL you can get him to the vet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor guy. I wonder how he got the chemical burns, but I might not want to know. I think with the neosporin rubbed in will help and prevent scarring. Hopefully then the fur will grow in and cover them. Give him lots of kisses on them. Mom's kisses always make you feel better.


----------

